# things i find funny about treatment



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i thought this would be a good thread for us all to have a laugh

the things i find funny about treatment are.

1. I get more understanding from luke for down reg moods than normal pmt

2. I have a water bottle with me all the time

3. I try to make sure my bits are neat and tidy yet not trimmed too much lol

4. i always buy a new pair of slippers

5. i get quite proud of any bruises from the jabs

6. my bloated belly makes me look pregnant how ironic

7. the obsession with follie counts and eggs numbers creeps in not matter how hard you try not to think about it

8. you listen to some wacky cd is a hope that this will somehow help get you pregnant

9. you really enjoy any ovary pains while stimming

10. you get very forgetful and have to double check everything you do, things end up in the fridge......tv remotes, clingfilm etc etc

11. you write crap like this as work goes on the back burner


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

boring day in work was it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it was so very boring

i could have wrote a larger list but some was too rude


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very funny but true Kara. x


----------

